# Playing avi's



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey, does anyone know of a way to play avi videos on the nexus seven? Do I need a codec, or flash, or something?

Someone.... help me watch avengers, earths mightiest heroes season two!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Download mx player. It plays everything and if needed it automatically tell you what codecs it needs.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Sweeeeet, 'preciate it bruther. I'm also gonna try that gesture app you brought up in your other thread.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

No problem and I just added three more apps in a new post in that thread. Check those out too if you want to utilize the tablets screen size.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hippocat (Dec 19, 2011)

does mx player hide the softkeys?


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Yup

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nlight14 (Nov 10, 2011)

You can also try the vlc beta.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.videolan.vlc.betav7neon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

MX player hasn't been hiding the soft keys for me, just makes them turn to the little dots.

Its an awesome player tho, has taken everything I've thrown at it so far.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hippocat (Dec 19, 2011)

throwbot said:


> MX player hasn't been hiding the soft keys for me, just makes them turn to the little dots.


I use vplayer https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.abitno.vplayer.t&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsIm1lLmFiaXRuby52cGxheWVyLnQiXQ.. and it hides the softkeys. I have tried mobo and mx player, and find vplayer to be the best. Rarely hear it mentioned.


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

hippocat said:


> I use vplayer https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.abitno.vplayer.t&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsIm1lLmFiaXRuby52cGxheWVyLnQiXQ.. and it hides the softkeys. I have tried mobo and mx player, and find vplayer to be the best. Rarely hear it mentioned.


I use vplayer as well. Plays everything I throw at it.


----------



## azpilot (Sep 29, 2011)

Vplayer I find works the best so far


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

droidmakespwn said:


> Download mx player. It plays everything and if needed it automatically tell you what codecs it needs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I downloaded this over the weekend and it's a fantastic player!


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> I downloaded this over the weekend and it's a fantastic player!


Yeah, I love how everything is swipe-able. Swipe left to go back, swipe right to fast forward, up and down on the left side of the screen is brightness, up and down on the right side controls the volume--

I'm sure the player the other guys are talking about is awesome too, but hell I prolly won't try it BC I'm super happy with mx.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Yeah, I love how everything is swipe-able. Swipe left to go back, swipe right to fast forward, up and down on the left side of the screen is brightness, up and down on the right side controls the volume--
> 
> I'm sure the player the other guys are talking about is awesome too, but hell I prolly won't try it BC I'm super happy with mx.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


For sure! I'm sure others are great too but this one would be tough to beat. I didn't even notice this thread but in Play Store typed avi player in search after getting my USB-OTG cable and MX Player was the top result so I got it and love it!


----------



## Nuchdog (Aug 10, 2012)

+1 for mxPlayer. Have been some complaints in the past since it uses S/W decoding, but on any device with power, it is fantastic.


----------



## lisa198754 (Jan 11, 2013)

Google Nexus7 doesn't natively support AVI files.










If your AVI file is not 1080p video, you can download and install a free Video Player app on your device. Or, you'd better reformat AVI to H.264 MP4 for playing on tablet. To keep 1080p quality, you can use* Brorsoft **Video Converter*.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

MX player is Amazing!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## booda3000 (Jul 2, 2011)

BS Player.


----------



## nimanlk (Jun 13, 2014)

AVI is well known as a multimedia container format and still takes up a large proportion among the famous video formats just like MP4, MOV, and WMV today. Unfortunately, such a popular format is unsupported by Android Phones or Tablets so far. According to Android Official Website, only MP4, 3GP, MKV, WebM are the compatible formats with Android. Is it impossible to play AVI on Android? No, of course not. There is still a silver lining - convert AVI to Android supported formats for playback with *Faasoft Video Converter*.


----------

